# Doe keeps coming into cycle too often. What can this mean?



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our older Doe- did this last time for our breeding season and never took. She kept coming into cycle wanting to be with the buck and having all the signs, but then 2 weeks later she is back into cycle again screaming for the buck. She has been bred but isnt taking. She never took last breeding season either even tho she was bred several times. I think that all of the other does have now been bred and have stopped coming into cycles, but not old Abelene. I know that not having a breeding season each year could contribute to this but she seems to be so fussy and frustrated not being bred. She has given us 3 good breeding seasons prior with twins and triplets. Maybe I should not do anything and just let her retire but she is only 7. My concern is that she has something else wrong that she keeps coming into a messy cycle. Maybe she shouldnt be bred anymore. Share your tho'ts.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like might be cystic ovaries...they come into heat often, never settle...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree, sounds like she's cystic.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So what can be the cause of that? She has had 3 seasons. This doe was our first boer we bought before knowing much at all about goats. We bought her when she was 9 months old not knowing that she was bred at a very young age and she kidded before she was a year. Her first baby was huge and had distended tendons from a very bad placed position. (Head fully out with both legs folded way under and back to the belly which was a traumatic time for me to get that baby out- my first experience. The next births were normal with twins, then triplets- all healthy. I am just wondering if her being bred young has anything to do with this now several years later. I guess I am wondering if I should even attempt to help her get bred by giving her something? Or if I should just let things be and retire her.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She's still young enough to be bred. I would try cysterelin and weight loss if she's overweight.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I doubt it's from being bred young


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a link on Cystic ovaries..it has nothing to do with early breeding...

http://articles.extension.org/pages...ve-failure-physiological-factors#.VkVeAWSrR1M


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Cathy, that link was very helpful and informative. I'll have to make a decision as to what I do with her. She is real messy from all of this. There was a large blob of white discharge left on the ground. It was quite a bit it seemed to me and she just keeps this up. She is a bit overweight. Last time this happened, I just ended up leaving her with the buck the whole time and she still never took although I know she was bred. I wish there was something natural for I could do for her but I will consider a shot to help. It maybe missing a year in the breeding season can mess with some Does and their hormones. There has also been an extreme cold snap of sudden change in the weather patterns. The cold came on so suddenly and in a drastic way which may have got her all messed up. I am open to any ideas on this. Thank you and that link is very very informative.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

From what I learned, and I am not sure its true but in our case seems to fit is a Cystic doe can be very fat. Our Saanen Bell is so fat her back is flat!! cant get her to settle. She comes in heat often and allows the buck to do his job, but does not settle...skipping years may contribute to the problem


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been feeding her separate from the others to work her into a better diet control. Hoping it will help.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Could that big white blob be an infection? A uterine infection can mess up heat cycles and will prevent the fertilized egg from attaching or developing.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Could that big white blob be an infection? A uterine infection can mess up heat cycles and will prevent the fertilized egg from attaching or developing.


Hmmmm. Well, I did wonder about that. I am hoping she doesnt have an infection. Perhaps a bladder infection? She seems healthy otherwise.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a doe like yours last year. She never settled. I played it safe and 1. Put her on a diet since she was chunky, 2. Gave Bose shot, and 3. Gave her a round of penicillin. She came into heat this year and I put her with the buck but I'll let you know in 2 weeks if she took :/ but the way I looked at it was I wanted to try everything I could, cover my bases so hopefully I don't have to have a vet come out and help me out with this


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Could that big white blob be an infection? A uterine infection can mess up heat cycles and will prevent the fertilized egg from attaching or developing.


^ I agree. I've had does who had uterine infections also cycle irregularly. I had one doe I didn't get bred at all one year. I treated her with a high dose of penicillin for five days and the messy discharge cleared up and she did take the next year. I've also had does that cystorellin did work. I gave the cystorellin when the doe was in heat, as that made the most sense to me, but I couldn't find any info on the *optimum* time to give it. I have a doe that is doing what your doe is doing right now. I'm pretty sure she did have a uterine infection, which I treated with penicillin, and she has cycled back in five days, which the last time I gave cystorellin. It remains to be seen if I will get her bred this year. :shock: But that is what I would do, as that is not a really difficult or expensive protocol if you can get the cystorellin from your vet. One step up would be to uterine flush your doe with penicillin, or whatever your vet says, when she is in heat. Crossroads successfully did this last year to get one bred. But that is quite a bit more effort. Good luck and I will post back to this thread if my doe starts doing something right.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok. So I have considered treating for a uterine infection. I wasnt sure what type of antibiotic would work best for this. At this time, I don't think it is good to let her in with the buck at all anymore until I find out what is going on. I was assuming that we would have to give a penicillin shot once a day for 5 days. I have not heard of a uterine flush of penicillin but would like to know more about that. This is very helpful information. Thank you so much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin twice a day for uterine infections.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm fine with you taking her out of the buck pen, but I hope she will be in a spot where you can monitor when she is in heat, as you will want to know when she (hopefully) returns to a normal/predictable heat cycle. Does that make sense?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Penicillin twice a day for uterine infections.


Thanks Karen, should this be intermuscular?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I'm fine with you taking her out of the buck pen, but I hope she will be in a spot where you can monitor when she is in heat, as you will want to know when she (hopefully) returns to a normal/predictable heat cycle. Does that make sense?


Thank you Tenacross, 
I have been able to closely monitor all the goats and their cycles and she is one that has in the past been easy to determine her cycles. I don't keep the does with the buck unless I am not sure if they have been bred. This Doe, Abelene is seeming to be in an ongoing heat cycle asking to be with buck everyday. Early this morning she is out there yelling and wagging her tail by the gate wanting to be in with buck which has been going on for a week now. I feel bad, but I didnt realize how fat she was. Some does have low fat belly and not wide fat. Her belly fat is low underneath so I didnt realize how overweight she had become. I am considering the penicillin for her to be sure she has no infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice given.

With pen, give it SQ.

Being fat doesn't help.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh good. SQ will be so much easier to give. Thanks so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> This Doe, Abelene is seeming to be in an ongoing heat cycle asking to be with buck everyday. Early this morning she is out there yelling and wagging her tail by the gate wanting to be in with buck which has been going on for a week now. .


If she was mine, she'd be getting a shot of cystorellin *pronto*.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With constant heat cycles, I vote she is cystic. If it were she was just fat, then her cycles wouldn't be allover the chart...A vet I spoke to about my Doe, Bell feels she is too fat, not cystic....her heat cycles are normal...So we are fixing a place to dry lot her. Vet says not even allow grazing...Just a bit of daily hay and handful of Chaf...it will be hard....I like feeding my goats and she LOVES to eat lol...The vets called her an Easy keeper!! HA....not so easy when you have to pen separate. but I guess she can survive on much less and still stay in good condition. Anyway...I hope this works...Ill keep you posted. 
Hope you doe settles for you as well..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is it going Merry?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well after the round of penicillin, she ended up coming into what appears to be another cycle and amother blob of clear mucus with white was on the ground when she got up this morning. I'm working on deciding what to do. Not sure I will breed her or put her with buck even tho she badly wants to go with buck.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

This time it was two weeks between last episode so maybe it is another fake cycle. She has poor tail health..quite bald on tip.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bald tip tail sounds like copper deficiency.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes she has been having trouble I suppose with lacking copper. Not sure why but I will work some into her duet or give that giant horrendous copper pill that she absolutely hates.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, give her the bolus if she is needing it. I know deficient bucks will get low libido and smaller testies, but not sure about Doe's. It may or may not be having some kind of effect on her, not sure. Worth a try.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I said I would post back to this thread on my doe that was short cycling and not getting pregnant. We infused/flushed with penicillin, intrauterine, when she was in heat and she took on the next cycle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great you were able to clear it up.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Tenacross; how much penicillin did you use intrauterine? How difficult was it to get in there?

I need to do this for one of my does.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Tenacross; how much penicillin did you use intrauterine? How difficult was it to get in there?
> 
> I need to do this for one of my does.


I believe we only used 7cc of Pen G and then we flushed the sheath with another 5cc of sterile saline. If you can AI, it is not that hard at all. You need the same equipment. You only have to be in a couple of rings in the cervix as it will push on through.


----------

